# new Dish HD website



## rollua1 (Sep 9, 2003)

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/programming/dishhd/receivers/index.shtml


----------



## bryan92 (Oct 30, 2003)

Nicely done, I like it.


----------



## Cowchip (Jan 15, 2006)

I looked all over and can't see how you found that page. Must be top secret!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Starz! is on the main programming page (not on the breakout). 

It doesn't look like the site is ready for public view. Some placemarkers there.


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

Cowchip said:


> I looked all over and can't see how you found that page. Must be top secret!


I don't know how he found it either, but Dish is going live with this by Feb. 1 so all they need to do is link to this page from their new home page. Not surprising the pieces are getting put up on their server.

I noticed they advertise 25 HD channels. It appear by my count the 25 includes HBO and SHO HD movie channels. Not a bad deal it that's the case.


----------



## Trav2003 (Jan 17, 2006)

dave1234 said:


> I don't know how he found it either, but Dish is going live with this by Feb. 1 so all they need to do is link to this page from their new home page. Not surprising the pieces are getting put up on their server.
> 
> I noticed they advertise 25 HD channels. It appear by my count the 25 includes HBO and SHO HD movie channels. Not a bad deal it that's the case.


I'm still confused on that.

Theres no way they could have the premium channels in HD without also having the standard def ones, but when you click on any of the plans it does say 25 channels of HD included. I'm still assuming thats a mistake.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

FoodHD and HGTV HD are coming as well (2nd quarter) - that will be a solid 25.

Perhaps even Starz! HD will come since it keeps slipping into their promotions.


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

James Long said:


> FoodHD and HGTV HD are coming as well (2nd quarter) - that will be a solid 25.
> 
> Perhaps even Starz! HD will come since it keeps slipping into their promotions.


That would explain it. I forgot about those two.....


----------



## sendy (Jan 18, 2006)

How Much For Hbo And Showtime ,
If I Want For Example Dish Hd Bronze...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

HBO + SHO will be $22.99 in the new price lists.
(You get all the SD channels as well as the HD version of each.)


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

That DishCOMM technology looks ready to banish the audit team from many people's lives as well. Only one phone jack needed for the primary receiver and then the rest link up through the power outlets....


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

This may have been discussed somewhere else, but I couldn't find it. Will Universal HD be available to those who do not have the new MPEG4 receivers?

Ken


----------



## mlsmith17 (Nov 27, 2002)

From the HD Programming/Locals page, "Select Channels Available In HD." By "Select" do they still mean just CBS? The "click here for your area" link does not work yet. I have read some of the other threads around here and it is still unclear. I have put calls into executive CS but have not connected with anyone yet. All I want in the short term is the Super Bowl in HD.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

BobMurdoch said:


> That DishCOMM technology looks ready to banish the audit team from many people's lives as well. Only one phone jack needed for the primary receiver and then the rest link up through the power outlets....


Is that the main/only purpose of that?

"DISH Comm™ technology allows phone
and audio data to be sent throughout a
home over existing power wiring and
requires only one phone line connection
among all DISH Comm-enabled receivers in a home"

What is the "audio data"?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

khearrean said:


> This may have been discussed somewhere else, but I couldn't find it. Will Universal HD be available to those who do not have the new MPEG4 receivers?
> 
> Ken


No, they indicated that all the new HD channels will be MPEG4 and only available for MPEG4 capable receivers. All the HD channels available today will continue to be MPEG2.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

I can't wait for HD locals. I just hope dish carrys the WGN in chicago. I can't believe direct tv doesn't. I guess if they don't I will have to keep my antenna for one channel.


----------



## Brian_C6 (Nov 7, 2005)

The HD-DVR for 2 TV's... it indicates a downconvert to SD. Would that mean I could get HD content converted to SD for another TV in my home (that isn't HD comp)? That is awesome!!

Brian


----------



## Tom-Tx (May 23, 2005)

HD down converted to SD for a second room is how it works.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

If you look at the mini descriptions of the packages carefully, you'll notice they all say 25 HD channels, except the platinum package. it says 27, so there is your 2 premium channels since those would require the HBO/Showtime subscriptions  which also means they are including the 2 as yet added channels for the 25 number. And I sure hope they can add Starz, Encore and Moviechannel in HD at some point, that would be sweet!!


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Smooth.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Thats nice. Does anyone have a link that works?


----------



## rollua1 (Sep 9, 2003)

they took it down


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Ha ha! They got wise to us.... It doesn't work anymore!


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

rollua1 said:


> they took it down


I think that its safe to say that you are off their Christmas card list for this.......:lol:


----------



## casinoman59 (Jan 26, 2006)

What 25 HD channels are on the dishHD package ?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

15 Channels of Voom
HDNews, Equator HD, Rave HD, Gameplay HD, Rush HD, Worldsport HD,
Animania HD, Treasure HD, Gallery HD, Ultra HD, Family Room HD,
World Cinema HD, Film Fest HD, Kung Fu HD, Monsters HD.

7 National HDs
ESPN HD, ESPN2 HD, Discovery HD Theater, TNT in HD, Universal HD, HDNet and HDNet Movies.

HD PPV/Events channel
HBO HD and Showtime HD

Coming in the 2nd quarter: Food HD and HGTV HD


----------



## 83dawg (Jul 11, 2005)

Are you saying HBO HD and Showtime HD are included in the dishHD package? Am I missing something here? 
Thanks!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

HBO HD and Showtime HD are available to those who subscribe to the HD packs.
You do have to subscribe to the SD versions to get the HD version.
Feb 1st it's really 23 HD channels (25 HD in DishHD Platnum which includes AEP).
But they will get to 25 HD channels within a couple of months, plus locals.


----------



## 83dawg (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks for the explaination. I was REALLY hoping I had missed something.


----------



## casinoman59 (Jan 26, 2006)

James Long said:


> 15 Channels of Voom
> HDNews, Equator HD, Rave HD, Gameplay HD, Rush HD, Worldsport HD,
> Animania HD, Treasure HD, Gallery HD, Ultra HD, Family Room HD,
> World Cinema HD, Film Fest HD, Kung Fu HD, Monsters HD.
> ...


thank you for that infomation


----------



## Michael252 (Nov 4, 2005)

Speaking of HGTV, I was looking over the SD channels listed in the HD packages and HGTV is not listed. Is this an error by omission, or is HGTV REALLY excluded from all HD packages? Oh, man. My wife would have cow with no HGTV.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

there are no SD channels in an HD channel package. HGTV HD comes later this spring. for SD HGTV you just need sub to which ever package it's in, AT60/120/180


----------



## Michael252 (Nov 4, 2005)

Well, it seems I can't post URLs.

But, if you go to the link in the first message of this thread and click on "Packages and Pricing" you can get a list of all supporting SD channels for each "HD Package." That is what I was referring to. No HGTV is listed in any of the packages.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

So what is the difference between HD GOLD and HD PLatinum, just the movie packages right?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Pretty much. There are a couple of other differences between AT180 and AEP ... those would be the same differences between gold and platinum.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

Michael252 said:


> Well, it seems I can't post URLs.
> 
> But, if you go to the link in the first message of this thread and click on "Packages and Pricing" you can get a list of all supporting SD channels for each "HD Package." That is what I was referring to. No HGTV is listed in any of the packages.


those HD listings of SD are just refering to the matching AT60/120/180/AEP channel packages


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

oh, and HGTV is right there on the AT60 page. Under Eduncation and Learning. Home and Garden Television. 2nd row middle. 

and there are only 56 channels listed on the channels page for the bronze HD pack so they missed a couple of the AT60 channels is all. Bronze is HD with AT60 so you'll have HGTV in any package


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

James Long said:


> Pretty much. There are a couple of other differences between AT180 and AEP ... those would be the same differences between gold and platinum.


So basically you are paying $30 extra for all 4 movie packs (including SHO and HBO in HD). Oh and then you have to pay receiver fees right, that aren't waved.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

actually, DVR fees are waived on the AEP/Platinum package


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

James Long said:


> HBO HD and Showtime HD are available to those who subscribe to the HD packs.


Whether or not one subscribes to the HD Pak has absolutely nothing to do with the availability of HBO HD and SHO HD.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

i think he meant to say sub to the movie packs


----------



## rhiggs (Sep 29, 2005)

So, it looks like the DishHD Gold is the America's top 180 package plus the HD channels (HD package and VOOM but not HBOHD and ShowtimeHD). Is that correct?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

correct


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

BFG said:


> correct


Yeah I think I might save my $30 that would be going for the mostly SD movie channels and instead get a Blockbuster or Netflix membership for $10 which gives me probably at least 4 movies a month and in widescreen format. Of course I would miss out on Sopranos etc...


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

What happen to StarHD???


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

what do you mean. They never announced adding starz on 2/1

yeah it was on the video and on the under construction dishhd website, but that's probably because it's a channel they plan to offer in the future


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

About this 'really cool' web site which is up today. Explain for a simple old fart how in h do you find out what the current HD offers are, without signing up? No cost on equipment, could I find.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/programming/dishhd/index.shtml

... for the programmming

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/programming/dishhd/receivers/index.shtml

... for the receivers (although they don't show the pricing yet)


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

also if you get the Platinum package (AEP and HD), no DVR fees


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

BobMurdoch said:


> http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/programming/dishhd/index.shtml
> 
> ... for the programmming
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bob. I'm not as lost as I thought. The answer isn't there, yet


----------

